# Specific Prayer Request



## smokey30725 (May 18, 2016)

The Lord's done a LOT for me and my family lately. I had some prayer requests back in February that involved trials that didn't seem to have an end. God moved then and I need Him to move now. I am in a good job, but I am just plain burned out on it. I mean to the point that all I long for is Friday and Sunday nights are full of dread. It's an hour drive each way and the work is absolutely mind-numbing. I have talents that I feel are wasted, yet I don't know how to go about utilizing them to make a good living for my family. I really need the Lord to make a way for me to work closer to home and have a more flexible daily schedule. My kids and wife have suffered because of how much of the day I spend away from the house. I normally don't get home until around 6:15 or later in the evening. I know this is a minor annoyance, but it's really getting to me lately and I struggle with bitterness. I want to stand strong and be where God wants me to be. I know that I am starting to fast again because I know it brought results a few months ago during those trials. This too shall pass, I just hope it's sooner rather than later. Appreciate any prayers you could send up on my behalf.


----------



## speedcop (May 18, 2016)

Prayer is your answer, stay diligent and don't expect God to move on your time. If you are faithful to God in your heart he will take care of you. Our prayers he answers your needs.


----------



## formula1 (May 19, 2016)

*Re:*

Prayers for your need!  God has you in His hands and you can trust Him! He will make a way for you!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 20, 2016)

Prayers said


----------



## kudzumotorsports (May 27, 2016)

Prayers sent smokey. I know the feeling. Im at work by 6:30 and i usually get home about 8:00. Burnout is one of the hardest things to overcome. Have faith the lord will guide you to your calling.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2016)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Israel (Jun 5, 2016)

yes.


----------

